# Good Luck, Addie!



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope your surgery goes well tomorrow, and you make a hasty recovery :hug: 

Jennah


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*GOOD LUCK!* :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck .....I will be praying...... ray: :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe Jennah thanks- and everyone else too. This put a big smile on my face :greengrin: 

Yep tomorrow is the big day- 12:30- so not looking forward to it, I'll be spending lots of time on here anyway in the next few weeks! :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, Good Luck!!! And if you need any help with the goats feel free to call.  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Addie....you are so welcome ....good luck to you.... :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

good luck with your surgery!! Prayers coming for a quick and complete recovery :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lots of prayers for a speedy recovery.....and do as you are told! STAY OFF THAT LEG! :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well Im home and survived my first night!
The surgery went realy well- it was about a 4 hour surgery, but Im thrilled because they were able to do everything orthoscopically- so my recovery time should be much quicker!
I didnt wake up from anasteshia (sp) very well and began to hyperventilate since I couldnt control my breathing very well on my own yet and and was in agony until they got a femoral nerve block into me, which is already wearning off from what I can tell. But I had a prety good night- and am staying on top of taking the percosets they presecribed.
Im getting around pretty well with hubbys help- I am not allowed at all to lift my leg with my own strength so he has to help me up and down and in and out of bed, but he's been wonderful.  
So Im on the road to recovery now- I have an appointment to go see the surgeon on Monday- I really like him, hes been wonderful through all of this and I was so glad he was able to go orthoscopically, even though it did end up taking an extra few hours for the surgery to be completed!
Thanks everyone for your thoughts and kind words - they mean a lot to me :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome........ :hug: 


wow...you had a scary moment .. :shocked: ..I am happy you are OK.... :hug: I am also very happy that your surgery went really well...  ..and recovery shouldn't take very long... :leap: ..you have a wonderful ....loving and caring DH....... :wink: :hug: ..........I will still pray for you... ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, scary. I hate waking up from anesthesia, I'm always really cold, but I don't have issues breathing!! Thats freaky! :shocked: 

Glad everything went ok besides that and that you didn't need a large incision. Keep up with those perks for the first three days, those are the worst ones. Then it gets better.  :hug: 

Thought about you at the show today. We were missing a bunch of people including OMF and Fairlea, but Joanne did well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear the surgery went well  hopefulyl this is just a small bump in the road and you heal up quick


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to know all is well! ray: for a fast recovery.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad everything went well.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay Addie!! I am so glad your home and on your way to recovery!!! I hope you remain pain-free 

Jennah


----------

